# front coil springs 1967 GTO



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am looking to replace the front coil springs on my 1967 GTO with air conditioning. It seems like all of the springs I have located on the net, so far, are for the 1967 GTO w/o a/c. So what is the difference between a GTO w/o a/c and one with a/c when it comes to replacing the front coil springs.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

EATON springs list them as a part #MC3474 .
https://www.eatondetroitspring.com/ordering/parts-lookup/


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*front coils springs*

There has got to be a better price than 170.00 for two coil springs. Anyway what is the difference between springs with GTO with a/c and w/o a/c? That is my question.
thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A/C springs are rated for more weight for the added A/C components.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

alanmay0 said:


> I am looking to replace the front coil springs on my 1967 GTO with air conditioning. It seems like all of the springs I have located on the net, so far, are for the 1967 GTO w/o a/c. So what is the difference between a GTO w/o a/c and one with a/c when it comes to replacing the front coil springs.
> Thanks in advance.



same answer as last month, 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/front-coil-springs-67-gto-94233/

my answer is from the experience of decades of installing and in many cases sourcing correct col springs. Was so glad I stumbled onto CSS. Also have ordered correct coil springs through a friend's early F body shop who for years ordered Eaton springs (mainly leaf springs) on a whls acct. In the early 90's, installed 2 pair of Moog front springs, one on in my old bodymans GS Buick, I always though the GS sat too high. 

When it comes to pricing, one can't buy correct spec coil springs for closeout pricing off RockAuto or Amazon. Flip through a few searches of completed "restored" late 60's early 70's GM musclecars on eBay. Ck out the 4x4 stances on the quickly thrown together "restorations" . Generic cheap springs 9 times out of 10, get cheap results.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*front coil spring 1967 GTO*

Who is CSS?
thanks
alan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Coil Spring Specialties

Well trusted source for correct original specification coil springs, 
also a source for custom spec lowered coil springs.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

*My 2 cents*

I agree with the difference being the additional weight in the front end from the A/C components. I just replaced the front and rear springs with the correct spec springs (non-a/c) on my '68 and i will say that the front end now sits about 2 inches higher than the rear. My old car guy says that's the way it would have looked new in '68. Looks a bit odd to my eye, but if he's correct, i'm ok with it(?). If you're looking for level or a bit lower in the front with stock springs and shocks in the rear, you might consider a spring drop in the front.


----------

